# 1st Day of school and a tired shopper



## Alison (Aug 27, 2006)

The boys sporting their new backpacks







Not to be left out, Evelyn's sign reads "Evelyn's first day of no big brothers at daycare" :mrgreen:





While we finished up school supply shopping Evelyn decided she needed a nap. These are from the camera phone....

I looked down and saw this:





I thought she might want a pillow so I took sweatshirt and made one for her:





I still can't believe the boys are off to school, it seems like just yesterday I was bringing Christopher home from the hospital and now he's off to 1st grade.


----------



## Brendens_Mom (Aug 27, 2006)

These are so cute...time does fly by fast doesn't it...


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hehehehe.  You need to take the canon out more often. 

The phone ones didn't come out bad at all.


----------



## anua (Aug 29, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> I still can't believe the boys are off to school, it seems like just yesterday I was bringing Christopher home from the hospital and now he's off to 1st grade.



yah, the time runs so fast - now its gonna be a while when he brings  (along?) some young lady to your home! ha ha - im sure its gonna be soon cause both of your young men are damn handsome! ha ha

i was thinking about it few days ago when i said 'common, kid' to my sister's oldest son (hes 9) - he said to me: 'dont call me kid anymore. it hurts me', and he was very serious about it, ha ha

lovely pics, Alison!
and i cant belive how good your cell phone pics are , mines are crap (i love taking them anyway- )!


----------



## Alison (Aug 30, 2006)

:shock: Bringing girls home?! I think I might faint at the thought! Thanks for the comments, the first day was a good one. The bus was running late but other than that no mishaps and they were both excited to go back again today :mrgreen:


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 30, 2006)

hey, we have the same doormat!!


----------



## Alison (Aug 30, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> hey, we have the same doormat!!



You must have fantastic taste then :thumbsup:


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 30, 2006)

And of course; adorable children! 
The second one is a great moment. I also like the post processing as well.


----------



## DepthAfield (Aug 31, 2006)

Cute kids!!

It wont be long before they will be arguing over who gets to use the family car


----------



## SkWeEkiE (Sep 2, 2006)

the boys were sporting their new backpack STRAPS!!!

haha, nice kids!


----------



## Corry (Sep 2, 2006)

Aaaaaw~!!!!!!!


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 3, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Aaaaaw~!!!!!!!



I second that! I can't believe how big they are all getting!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 5, 2006)

The 'endless talker' and his funny - but unfortunately a bit ill at the time - brother are such handsome boys, as Anua is also saying here, and don't I realize in my own how fast time flies ... Sabine was entering first grade when we only moved here and where's she now? 8th grade ... sigh. 
And also Andreas' little friend who he held for a while in DC (and you took yet another lovely photo then, of that moment!) can now sit up and look like she's about to go to school any time soon now, can't she. Makes me feel like also I am growing old really fast now... .

Wonderful pics.
Even the not-to-be-missed moment of napping Evelyn in the shopping trolley captured with your mobile phone!


----------



## Alison (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes, it does fly by! That little girl can now stand on her own and is walking (with some help) across the living room now. Christopher refers to you and Andreas as "the people from Germany who brought me that chocolate egg". He still talks about those eggs, he adored them! I hope that one day we can come visit you in Germany, I know Aubrey would love to go back


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, there might be chance for you to come in May 2008 ... I am quite seriously thinking that could be a perfect date for a new big international TPF meet-up, here, and a week long, with everything on offer for photographers, families ... I am having ideas after ideas. Chase also already knows and likes the idea, so it might turn out into something solid at last, who knows?


----------

